# Monogram AC-47 Puff 1/48



## deckape (Nov 24, 2013)

Ahoy 
Hello I am new here to the forum I just signed up I know I am going to like it here. From what I have seen there is a lot going on. I would like to share a build I done not to recently This the monogram AC-47 Gunship Puff The Magic Dragon. I believe this was the last of the production of this model. Every time I stare at it , it brings back memories of my Vietnam days they were pretty well weathered so I duplicated the same on the model. Here is my Puff.

Boats:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty! Nice job!


----------



## modelguru (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks Good. I have the same kit now I might be inspired to build mine.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice work on a classic model. I bought and built one of these about 15 years ago and I am wondering if yours has the same molding flaw that mine had. The one I built had deep ejector pin marks on the outside surface of each side window. I was able to sand down and polish out the marks but it left the windows slightly inset. I also have the Eastern Airlines version of this model that came out at the same time but I never opened it to see if the flaw existed in it as well.


----------



## deckape (Nov 24, 2013)

Ahoy thanks buddy for your reply on my Dakota yep this kit had some fit issues and a lot of injector pins that needed to be removed and filled in. I built 7 of these kits and this is the worst of all of them I guess the Monogram kit inspectors were sleeping on the job. with all these flaws corrected it went together very well. A good kit I always loved the old Dakota. A Hardy Thank You my man.

boats


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

deckape said:


> Ahoy thanks buddy for your reply on my Dakota yep this kit had some fit issues and a lot of injector pins that needed to be removed and filled in. I built 7 of these kits and this is the worst of all of them I guess the Monogram kit inspectors were sleeping on the job. with all these flaws corrected it went together very well. A good kit I always loved the old Dakota. A Hardy Thank You my man.
> 
> boats


When I built mine I didn't paint it all except for aluminium paint hand brushed onto the control surfaces to help replicate the look of the painted fabric. I covered the entire thing with ordinary aluminium foil adhered with metal foil adhesive. I alternated the grain direction to replicate the look of the real aircraft and kept the seams on the molded in panel lines as much as possible, it took weeks to do this but I was happy with the results. I would post some pictures but a friend of mine hijacked it not long after I finished it. Next time I go to his house I will take the camera and get some pics. I won't continue to hijack your thread with them, but I will post them separately.


----------



## nfafan (Sep 20, 2010)

Sweet! Someday I hope to snag one of those box-scale kits from the late 60's that came molded in VN multi-camo. Think they did a 105 too.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Welcome aboard.
The Spooky is very nice indeed.

You are correct that this was the last release of this kit. I think it has already been 5 or more years since. I have this kit, the civil version and the Skytrain version in the stash. The problem with the window might be a isolated defect or it might go to show the molds for C-47 are wearing out.... 

Take Care
Max


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy and welcome! * VERY NICE!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Spooky Son (Mar 4, 2014)

*Details*

Deckape I like the 'score/tally' details of trucks/guns/personnel on the fuselage under the guns. Are those decals, or your own painting? I am hoping to restore the AC-47 model I did for my Dad (Spooky pilot in DaNang) back in '69... and your is inspiration. I haven't done a model in decades, but am excited to do it again. Good to see the Spooky still held in reverence! Nice job.


----------

